# Look out world



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2011)

:yay::woohoo::yay:At 10:35am this morning my god son was born and they went ahead and named to poor boy after me. I'll post up a pic as soon as I get 1. 19 inches long and 8lbs 4 ozs. 

Passing out :tokie: to all if I could


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrat's!!!!! ozzie..


----------



## v35b (Mar 8, 2011)

:clap: We have the same Birthday.  03/08/19??


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2011)

:48::48::48::48::48:


----------



## Locked (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats ozzy.....very cool.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 8, 2011)

:woohoo:


----------



## Cali*Style (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha That's pretty cool man!!  :48:


----------



## sawhse (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome man! Congrats


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats to the Godfather


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 8, 2011)

:woohoo: :aok: :banana: :dancing: :cool2: :headbang2: :guitar: :yay: 

Congrats!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 8, 2011)

:woohoo: :clap: :dancing: 
congrats ozzy


----------



## Irish (Mar 8, 2011)

:48: :guitar:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2011)

Cool Bro,,,I mean,,, Daddy.:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2011)

I was wondering when that boy was gonna get here.  Congrats my friend.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats Ozzy, I just received (minutes ago) 4 pics of me holding my Great Niece, I "kinda" know the feeling.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks again everyone

SM he's like his pappaw and don't get in a hurry for nothing.


----------



## smokehead (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats dude!! Perfect reason to celebrate with a blunt


----------



## frankcos (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats to you and the family.


----------



## cubby (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats Ozzy:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## BBFan (Mar 8, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> they went ahead and named to poor boy after me.


 
Who would name their kid Ozzydiodude??????

JK bro- congratulations.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 8, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :yay::woohoo::yay:At 10:35am this morning my god son was born and they went ahead and named to poor boy after me. I'll post up a pic as soon as I get 1. 19 inches long and 8lbs 4 ozs.
> 
> Passing out :tokie: to all if I could


-----------------
congrats:holysheep: OMFG named after you....and your godchild WT-F
:doh:
well heres to life long contribution to the delinquency of a minor....i gotta god daughter now and a godson on the way,,,,i feel no pity  and to make matters worse my son is in love with my god daughter...i'm really screwed now


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrat's my friend. wish the best for you and your fam


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2012)

One yr in the world today and he's out to rule it. Most kids say Mom or Dad first not him everything is "Mine". He's been a good boy for them and he's healthy as a horse, almost eats as much as one too, that boy loves his oats.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :yay::woohoo::yay:At 10:35am this morning my god son was born and they went ahead and named to poor boy after me. I'll post up a pic as soon as I get 1. 19 inches long and 8lbs 4 ozs.
> 
> Passing out :tokie: to all if I could



Congrats again, my friend!!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 8, 2012)

good stock---does that make you a baby, daddy daddy


----------

